# digitrax super chief 8 amp



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm looking for some feedback on the 8 amp super chief. I've seen some reviews online that it doesn't put out a consistant 8 amps, anybody have any experience with this system? Was the one I was leaning towards until now. I know I'll probably never need the full 8 amps but would like to get what I pay for.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The 8 amps. DCS200 is huge power and you'll likely never need even half its power output unless you run many locos at a time.Unless you have a club sized layout and will have multiple operators,I wouldn't even care if the command station doesn't push a full 8 amps.Even a 5 amps. system is more than you'll likely need.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was only leaning to it in case I ever had the entire basement to myself, which is doubtful. Can the 5 amp be upgraded to 8 down the road should I ever need it?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes and no.I don't think that a 5 amps. unit can be upgraded to 8 amps.On the other hand,when more power is needed,the easy way is to add a "booster".Visit Digitrax's website and take a look at all the available options,different sets,boosters and available upgrades,etc.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention...Digitrax's website prices are "MSRP"s,you'll find better prices if you shop around.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got an 8 amp Digitrax Super Chief and several 8 amp boosters. It takes a pretty large layout with some big equipment to out do it, I never have!
You can't upgrade a 5 amp to a 8 amp but you can add as many boosters as needed at any time!
I'm pretty sure a 5 amp will get and keep you going for a long time!


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

So the duplex equipped super empire builder xtra would be a good way to go? It has the booster and power supply in the package.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NO!!! A duplex equipped Super Empire Builder is not the same as the duplex equipped Super Chief! The Empire Builder will not let you do programing as you can with the Super Chief and they are not the same! That's why Empire Builder is usually cheaper to buy!
Caution most sets only come with the command station and the throttle to will need to get the Power supply for the Command station separately (it comes it a small power supply for the panel). If your getting the 5 amp you can get a 5 amp supply but if you get the 8 amp your going to need to get a 20 amp supply.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

So the super chief 5 amp xtra would be a good start, along with a power supply. I don't think I will need the radio option any time soon.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would personally spring for the wireless version if it were me.
I like not having a cord attached and be able to walk around.
But the corded model is great to start and you can add a cordless later, just remember you will have to change the receiver panel too!


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

That would be the up5 to the ur92 I presume? One day this might make sense in myhead.:dunno:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep those are the receiver panels!


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you. Great advice and help here as always.:thumbsup:


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

1 more question Sean, will this run switches, lights, etc, or is this where ac power comes in to play? If so, what kind of power supply would I be looking for? Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For a DCC supply I would get a PS2012 supply it's a 20 amp supply and will leave plenty of room for expansion.
If you don't want to put out that much $$ for the supply, HERE is a suitable one for cheapier.
With this supply you can power every thing on the layout!
If you use a smaller supply only use one to power the DCC command station, and use another to power the accessories.
Most factory accessories run an AC not DC so keep that in mind.
I keep my lighting and accessories separate from the DCC Power.
Use DCC power for the switches machines if your switching will be controlled by DCC, otherwise use accessory power.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

trnfn69,

Always lots of help here! Let me know if you need cables to connect up your LocoNet devices.

Sean,

Thanks for the power supply links.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> If you don't want to put out that much $$ for the supply, HERE is a suitable one for cheapier.


Hey great link!:thumbsup: I'm gonna have to get one for my Empire! 

Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Guys! 
The power supply for a good DCC system is so important and probably the most overlooked and underrated part of most DCC systems. 
Most systems I have seen tend to have a 5 amp DCC command station but only a 3 amp power supply feeding it. 
Second downfall is using a 12 V DC power supply for the system, the command station uses some of the voltage and amperage and robs it from track usage.
You can use anywhere from 20 RMS AC to 12V AC and 28V DC to 12V DC for a digitrax system. 
Using a larger supply then the full track power output allows for swings in demand without having any command station output supply loss. Using a fast blow fuse will allow for safe protection of the command station without loss of full operating amperage potential.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

What about the magna force MF615 Sean? A guy I'm looking at purchasing the super chief system from is quoting me for this power supply. Any word on it's quality? It says 6amp, 15vac output.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

MF615 is not a bad power supply for the $$. I would try and get him to set you up with the MF615GU, it's the new model and uses less power to do the same job.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Perfect, thanks for all the helpful answers.:thumbsup: I'll see what he can do.


----------

